# Indian Almond Leaves - Wash or Not?



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got my Indian Almond Leaves in from Josh's, and I'm not sure if I need to treat them before putting them in with my tadpole. I have a tadpole growing in a (small) brom in my viv, and am going to add a piece of leaf to give it some shelter. Do I need to boil it or wash it or anything? Thanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldn't boil it, but a quick rinse in R/O water might not be a bad idea.

Alternatively, you could boil the leaves (use the boiled water as 'tadpole tea' to tannin up your tad water, and use the boiled leaves. I find the leaves break down faster after being boiled, but (casual observation, not tested) the tads with leaves that break down faster seem to grow slightly faster, as well.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> I wouldn't boil it, but a quick rinse in R/O water might not be a bad idea.
> 
> Alternatively, you could boil the leaves (use the boiled water as 'tadpole tea' to tannin up your tad water, and use the boiled leaves. I find the leaves break down faster after being boiled, but (casual observation, not tested) the tads with leaves that break down faster seem to grow slightly faster, as well.


on zacks alternative...i agree. i boil down . then you have the leaf left and the tea. two thunmbs up in my opinion. and plus if you are worried about anything, but joshs almond leaves always came into me very well packed and looked extremely clean...boiling would help if you were worried about things like pathogens etc. i have put pieces of his leaves in my tads conatiner before without boiling, but i boil now. i get three great things....possible pathogens being killed, great leaf and tad tea. kristy


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, so this tad is in a brom but ma isn't feeding it (cause I moved it without asking her...). In 10 days I'm going out of town for 2 weeks, so I figured I would put some almond leaves in with it, as well as flies and bugs falling in the brom and hope for the best. I don't think I should add tea directly to the brom because it might shock the tad. Thoughts?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i dont think you'll shock the tad. it helps imo. just use a tiny bit of it... few drops...its what will happen anyhow if you add almond leaves. it'll leach out the tannins. just boil in distilled water is what i do. you'll have to hope for the best, but i am guessing tad will be fine. they like to munch on the boiled leaves anyhow as a treat and i don't know what kind of tad it is and assuming its not an obligate eggfeeder tad...you could probably add a little extra food like mentioned. have faith that it'll be fine, i'm sure it will. i am having faith for ya! kristy

let us know when you return if everything turned out and what you plan to do before you leave. kristy


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Okey Dokey Kristy. Its an imitator tadpole. I think I'll boil the leaf and then add just the leaf for the tad to munch on while I'm gone. Thanks again.
-mark


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

markbudde said:


> Okey Dokey Kristy. Its an imitator tadpole. I think I'll boil the leaf and then add just the leaf for the tad to munch on while I'm gone. Thanks again.
> -mark


okie dokie lol...isnt that what i say. we are all hicks up here in mn lol.....don't have experience with imitaors, hope to soon, but i think boiling it down will help leech tannins slower and your fear of shock and give the feller a good hiding space. i wish the tad luck. i think he will be ok. really i do. i'd be surprised if not. i only feed once a week with boiled almond leaves and algae mix in the first three wekks then hbh tad bites...nutrarose when they have the certain colors to enhance, but one more week i don't think will kill it. does it have an automister to make sure the brom stays well hydrated with water and holds? i am assuming it is either a vent -free viv or you will be covering the vents if not and dont have an automister? kristy


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a misting system on a timer in a sealed viv, so I'm not concerned with it drying out.
-mark


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

markbudde said:


> I have a misting system on a timer in a sealed viv, so I'm not concerned with it drying out.
> -mark


great...i suspect everything will be just fine. i'd feel a bit worried as well. but its two weeks and a tad....i have left that long and everything was a-ok. let us know when you get back how the feller is. kristy


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Most thumbnail tads seem to be more appreciative of animal protein in their diet, and don't seem to receive as much benefit from leaves as other tads. I'd think about putting in a tadpole bite every week or so. If you feed him right before you leave, he should have plenty to eat. 
For tads left in the viv, tadpole tea isn't necessary. I use it more for tads raised outside the viv, as they seem to be more fragile.


----------

